# Amino89's 50 Day Log with the NHA Trio (STOKED, Activate Xtreme, and X-Factor)



## Amino89 (Jun 27, 2008)

*(Thanks PT for the awesome banner)*​
*[size=+2]STOKED FAQ
Activate Xtreme FAQ
X-Factor FAQ*[/size]

*[size=+2]About Me*[/size]




















(the above pics were taken a while back, but not much has changed. I will update pics at the end of the log if there are major improvements)

*Background and Training*
I've been lifting weights for about 5 years now, and just got serious about 3 years ago. I am 100% natural, drug-free. Most of my training is compound lifts, more of a powerlifting structure to my routines until recently. Training is usually between 45-60 min. depending on the body parts worked. Currently my routine looks something like this:

*Day 1*- Legs, Abs
*Day 2*- Chest
*Day 3*- Off
*Day 4*- Back, Shoulders, Trapz
*Day 5*- Arms, Abs
*Day 6*- Off
*Day 7*- Off

*Cardio*
I like to Low Intensity Cardio for the most part and HIIT on occasion. Cardio isn't really set, it usually depends on how much time I have but I try to get at least 3 days a week in.

*Stats*
19 years old
5'9
170 lbs.
9% bodyfat 
Clean Bulking

*Supplementation for this log*
Multivitamin
Whey and/or Casein protein
Creatine Monohydrate 
X-Factor
STOKED
Activate Xtreme


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 27, 2008)

I am 5 days in so far, was debating on doing a log. So today will be the 5th day and I'll update with the past 5 days workouts/ and feedback.


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Day 1, 2, 3, 4*

*Day 1- 6/23 *

*Legs [45 min.]*

*Squats (break parallel)*
225 x 10
315 x 10
335 x 10
135 x 20 ATG

*Lying Flat Leg Curls*
180 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10
100 x 20 

*Leg Extension*
200 x 10
200 x 10
100 x 20 (2 sec up, 3 sec down tempo)

*Seated Calf Extension*
250 x 25
250 x 25
180 x 25 
180 x 25

*Day 2- 6/24 *

*Chest, Abs [45 min.]*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
225 x 5
205 x 7
205 x 4
135 x 20

*DB Flat Bench*
90 x 8
90 x 6
75 x 10 (2 sec up, 3 sec down)

*Incline DB Bench Press*
75 x 7
65 x 9
55 x 10

*10 min. Ab Circuit*


*Day 3- 6/25 [OFF DAY]*

*Day 4- 6/26 *

*Back, Trapz [35 min.]*

*Seated Lat-Pull down*
200 x 10
200 x 10
150 x 10 (Reverse-grip)
130 x 10 (Wide, 2 sec concentric, 3 sec eccentric)

*BB Shrug*
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
135 x 20 (Reverse-grip)

*Seated Cable Row* 
200 x 10
205 x 10
210 x 10

*Lower Back Extension*
170 x 10

*Pull-up (to failure)*
8 (close)
5 (wide)


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Day 5*

*Day 5- 6/27 *

*Arms, Abs [45 min.]*

*Reverse-Grip Bench Press (break parallel)*
190 x 9
190 x 7
190 x 7

*DB Seated Overhead Extension*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*EZ Bar Curls*
105 x 10 
105 x 10
105 x 9

*V-Bar Cable Push-down*
100 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 8
70 x 20 (SuperSet)

*Cable Curl*
150 x 10
150 x 10

*10 min. Ab Circuit*


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Comments*

*Strength*
Strength has been on the rise, I'm trying to regain some LBM and strength I lost during the school year and summer due to a load of classes I took the past 3 semesters. 

*Pumps*
Pumps are good, vascularity is up. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
None. 

*Aggression*
First day of the stack I noticed the "alpha male" mentality kick in during the workout. 

*Overall*
The past 5 days have been great so far, no noticeable weight change or other effects except for increase in sweating during WO's. I have been dosing STOKED 2 caps AM, 2 PM; AX 1 cap AM, 2 Pre-Wo, 1 PM; XF 1 AM, 2 Pre-Wo, 1 PM.

*Did 45 min. Low Intensity Cardio today*


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 28, 2008)

Gotta love that alpha male feeling. Drive gave me that feeling


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 30, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Gotta love that alpha male feeling. Drive gave me that feeling



It's awesome today it really kicked in, definitely gets you motivated!


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Day 6, 7, 8*




​
*Day 6 & 7 6/28-29 *

OFF Days

*Day 8 6/30 *
*Legs [50 min.]*

*Seated Leg Extensions*
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10
140 x 20

*Standing Single Leg Curls*
70 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
50 x 20

*Seated Calf Raises*
140 x 10 (3 sec up/2 down)
140 x 10 (")
140 x 20 (")
140 x 20 (")

*DB Lunges*
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Seated Calf Extensions*
200 x 25 (3 sec up/ 2 down)
200 x 25 (")
200 x 25 (")


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Weekly Update*




​
*[size=+2]1 WEEK IN UPDATES! *[/size]

[size=+1]*Weight Gain:*[/size]
*1.5 lbs*, so far I'm really happy with that considering I'm only a week in and diet has been real clean. 

*Pumps:*
Pumps have been awesome, almost too good lol. Especially today, lunges were compromised a bit when bringing the weights down. Vascularity is still good.

*DOMS:*
None yet.

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality:*
Really starting to get a feel for this part of the stack, today alpha male mentality started to really kick in right before lunges. 

*Sleep:*
Sleep has been good, nothing out of the ordinary...pretty normal so far. 

*Strength:*
I'm starting to feel a bit of a rise in strength, nothing too pronounced yet. 

*Libido:*
Good, nothing spectacular yet. 

*Side Effects:*
Increased sweating intra workout. 

*Overall:*
Overall I'm pretty happy with what I've experienced in the past week. Today was the first day getting back into lunges so weights were a little low. Didn't do Squats or SLDL's today because I have Deadlifts this Thursday for Back day. Based off the other guys that ran the STOKED/ AX stack it seems results really start to kick in at the end of the 2nd week so I'm looking forward to that, and XF kicking around the 2nd bottle. Thanks again for everyone that has been following along!


----------



## nni (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah actX will give pumps, but week 2 or 3 is where the money is.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 30, 2008)

Great looking log and your worlouts are sick bro


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 30, 2008)

nni said:


> yeah actX will give pumps, but week 2 or 3 is where the money is.



Nice! Looking forward to it. 



workingatit43 said:


> Great looking log and your worlouts are sick bro



Thanks bro!


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Day 9*




​
*Day 9 (7/1) *

*Chest, Abs [50 min.]*

*Incline Bench Press*
135 x 10
225 x 6 *PR, up 1 rep*
205 x 7
205 x 6 *PR, up 2 reps*
135 x 10

*Weighted Dips (break parallel)*
BW + 105 x 7 *PR, up 1 rep*
BW + 115 x 5 *PR, up 1 rep*
BW + 135 x 3 *PR, up 1 rep*

*DB Flat Bench*
90 x 7
90 x 5
Static Stretches 40 x 60 sec.

*10 min. Ab Circuit*


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Day 10*




​
*Day 10 (7/1) *

*Arms [45 min.]*

*Reverse-close grip bench*
135 x 10
195 x 8 *PR, up 5lb*
195 x 6 *PR, up 5lb (only did 2 work sets because chest was too sore)*

*Seated DB Overhead Extension*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*DB Curl*
50 x 10 *PR, up 5lb.*
50 x 10 *PR, up 5lb.*
50 x 8  *PR, up 5lb.*

*V-Bar Cable Press-downs*
110 x 10 *PR, up 5lb. *
110 x 10
110 x 7

*Seated Preacher Curl*
85 x 10 
85 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Comments*

*Strength*
Strength has skyrocketed the past 2 workouts, I'm up 5 lbs for most exercises. Definitely loving the PR's. 

*Pumps*
Arms felt extremely pumped today, when I got to push-downs arms looked blown up inch or so. Pumps lasted about 1 hour post-workout. Vascularity still very good. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweating intra-workout. 

*DOMS*
DOMS have been INSANE. Legs are still very sore from Mondays' workout, I'm very surprised calves are still sore, I'm usually all healed up within a day. May need to use BCAA or EAA's next week if it is this bad. Chest and front delts are extremely sore from yesterdays workout. 

*Mood*
Alpha Male mentality has been very pronounced.  

*Overall*
Overall I'm very satisfied with the effects thus far, today gave in to some pizza  so not as clean as I had planned, back on track tomorrow. Stay tuned for tomorrows Back workout.


----------



## Rob Awesome (Jul 3, 2008)

Seth... you better start buying new, bigger clothes.  You're going to get hyoooooge


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rob Awesome said:


> Seth... you better start buying new, bigger clothes.  You're going to get hyoooooge



Maybe it is time to ask Mike for a clothing allowance


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rob Awesome said:


> Seth... you better start buying new, bigger clothes.  You're going to get hyoooooge





workingatit43 said:


> Maybe it is time to ask Mike for a clothing allowance



Haha, thanks guys, just got back into Deadlifts today after a 6 month off time from them. Back pumps were insane today, stay tuned for the update later tonight.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Day 11*




​
*Day 11 (7/3) *

*Back, Trapz, Rear Shoulders [55 min.]*

*Barbell Deadlifts (no straps, only chalk)*
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 5

*Seated Lat Pull-down*
200 x 10
200 x 10
150 x 10 (Reverse-grip)

*DB Shrugs*
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10

*Reverse-Pec Dec*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*Pull-ups to failure*
11 
5 (wide-grip)
Static stretching


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Comments*

*Strength*
Strength was nothing to spectacular today, no PR's to report. 

*Pumps*
Back pumps were intense, very painful. Pumps continued to last about an hour or so post-workout, and vascularity has been consistently good.

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweating intra-workout. 

*DOMS*
Nearly every bodypart is sore now, looking forward to getting some good sleep, and eating good for the 3 day weekend. 

*Mood*
Alpha Male mentality was through the roof today, especially when picking the 315 up for deadlifts.

*Overall*
Today was the first day getting back into Deadlifts since about 6 months, so I'm looking forward to getting those #'s back up again. I purposely crammed all my workouts in the past 4 days so I could have a 3 day weekend since I'll be out of town most of it. So other then low-intensity cardio there will be no weight lifting updates until Monday. Overall this week has been great, strength has been way up, and I'm looking forward to seeing how much I've went up since the past week. The weekly update will be on Monday night.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great workout bro hope your going to post after photo's


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 3, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great workout bro hope your going to post after photo's



Thanks! Most likely will if it's close to 10 or more, or a noticeable diff


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Day 12, 13, 14, 15*

*Day 12-14 (07/04, 07/05, 07/06) *

OFF Days (enjoyin that 3 day weekend ) 

*Day 15- (07/07) *

*Legs [55 min.]*

*Squats (break parallel)*
225 x 10
325 x 10
330 x 10
335 x 10 

*Standing Single Leg Curls*
80 x 10 *PR! up 5lb. *
80 x 10
80 x 10

*Leg Extension*
210 x 10 *PR! up 5lb. *
210 x 10 *PR! up 5lb. *
210 x 10 *PR! up 5lb. *

*Seated Calf Raise*
145 x 20 (2 sec. up, 2 sec. down tempo)
145 x 20 (")
145 x 20 (")

*Seated Calf Extension*
205 x 25 (", ran out of time to finish last 2 sets up, gym closed)


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 7, 2008)

*2 Weeks In! Update!*




​
*[size=+2]2 WEEK IN! UPDATES! *[/size]

[size=+1]*Weight Gain:*[/size]
*-1.5 lbs  (start weight 170, todays weight 168.5)*, I'm not sure what happened last week I was up 1.5 lbs. this week I'm down 3 lbs. from that and 1.5 from my starting point. It appears I have leaned out a bit. Calories were clean and in the 3000-3300 range, but low intensity cardio was a bit high. Most of it unintentionally as I did a lot of walking through town when I was away for the 3 day weekend. I'm going to up the Calories to 3500 and ease up on the low-intensity cardio and see if I can get back to gaining some weight. 

*Pumps:*
Today was the first workout since the last update, and pumps were insane! Legs felt blown up, and I could feel them pulsating. The pump aspect has been very good for this stack.

*DOMS:*
After the much needed rest DOMS have all cleared up, tomorrow is probably a different story though after I just got done crushing legs.

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality:*
Probably the most pronounced effect from the supplement is the mood changes. Alphaness is in full effect, and confidence through the roof. 

*Sleep:*
Sleep has been good, I've noticed dream recall has been much better the other day I could recall 3 dreams I had in 1 night. 

*Strength:*
Today there were a couple PR's, strength has been on the rise so far.

*Libido:*
I haven't noticed a big jump in libido like I thought I would, not bad just not to much to note.

*Side Effects:*
Increased sweating intra workout, a bit more oily skin. 

*Overall:*
Overall I'm very happy with the results so far. I'm gonna bump up the calories a bit and see how strength and weight gain comes along. Looking forward to this week to see how the XF kicks in.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 8, 2008)

Are the DOMS as intense as some say with the x-factor?


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 8, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Are the DOMS as intense as some say with the x-factor?



DOMS were very intense last week, I'd say yes lol....very painful.  Seems they have eased up though after the 3 day rest.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Day 16*




​
*Day 16 (07/08) *

*Chest, Abs [50 min.]*

*Incline Bench Press*
135 x 10
225 x 4 
205 x 7
205 x 6 
135 x 10

*Weighted Dips (break parallel)*
BW + 105 x 7
BW + 115 x 5 
BW + 115 x 4 *PR*

*DB Flat Bench*
90 x 8 *PR, up 1 rep*
90 x 5
90 x 4

*Push-ups*
25

*10 min. Ab Circuit*


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Comments*

*Strength*
Hit 2 PR's today, worked a long day and didn't get as many Calories as I would of liked, but pretty happy with today's workout.

*Pumps*
Today pumps were absolutely awesome, chest was so pumped the weight pushed up like a rubber band effect when I was doing dips. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweat intra-workout. 

*DOMS*
Legs were sore today, but not near as bad as before, DOMS have eased up a bit.

*Mood*
Alpha male mentality sky high like usual, after the first couple sets the alphaness really starts to kick in.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad to hear the DOMS are not as bad as before. Gotta love that alpha male feeling


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 9, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Glad to hear the DOMS are not as bad as before. Gotta love that alpha male feeling



Me 2 bro, it was hard to get out of bed at times lol. Alpha male mentality is awesome.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

Keep banging at it like a beast br you look great


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 12, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Keep banging at it like a beast br you look great



Thanks for the kind words bro, appreciate it! Feel like one with all this alphaness.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Day 18, 19, and 20*





​
*Day 18 (7/10) *

*Back, Shoulders [55 min.]*

*Seated Barbell Military Press*
135 x 10
150 x 10 *PR!*
150 x 10 *PR!*
150 x 7

*Dumbbell Rows*
95 x 10 *PR! +5 lbs for reps*
95 x 10 *PR! +5 lbs for reps*
95 x 10 *PR! +5 lbs for reps*

*Seated Lat Pull-down*
200 x 10
135 x 10 (Wide-grip 2 sec up/2 sec down)
150 x 10 (Reverse-grip)

*Nautilus Lateral Raise*
140 x 10
150 x 10 *PR! +10lbs for reps*
150 x 10 *PR! +10lbs for reps*

*Pull-ups to failure*
15 *PR + 4 reps*
7 (wide-grip) *PR! + 2 reps*
Static stretching

*Day 19 & 20 (7/11 & 7/12) *
OFF Days (low intensity cardio performed)


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Comments*

*Strength*
Welcome to PR city! YEAH!   Strength was way up this workout, I was very surprised more then 3/4 of my workout was a personal best.

*Pumps*
Pumps were very intense especially in the front delts, it felt like they were pulsating even an hour post-workout. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweat intra-workout, the oily skin effect has calmed down a bit.

*DOMS*
DOMS not too much to report just some normal soreness, no painful DOMS like the last week.

*Mood*
This is where these products truly shine, the alpha male mentality is just insane. Definitely a huge plus! I have noticed just this week deeper sleep as well, alongside the dream recall.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy crap my man your busting out the PR's nice job andit seems like the DOMS are a little better very nice


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 13, 2008)

Do any of those products require cycle support?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 14, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Do any of those products require cycle support?



No these do not require any support supps or pct


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> No these do not require any support supps or pct



Awesome, I think I might try em. I was thinking about trying Spawn or some of those pro anabolic pills but I will wait until I have at least 2 years experience with body building.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 14, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Awesome, I think I might try em. I was thinking about trying Spawn or some of those pro anabolic pills but I will wait until I have at least 2 years experience with body building.



That is a very wise choice you will be glad you did


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 15, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Holy crap my man your busting out the PR's nice job andit seems like the DOMS are a little better very nice



Haha, PR's have been very nice! 



DesertFox said:


> Do any of those products require cycle support?



Nope, no PCT or support supps, they are all natural. 



workingatit43 said:


> That is a very wise choice you will be glad you did



x2


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Day 21 and 22*




​
*Day 21 (7/13) *

*Arms [60 min.]*

*Reverse-close grip bench*
135 x 10
200 x 8 *PR, up 5lb*
200 x 6 *PR, up 5lb*

*EZ Bar Skull Crusher*
105 x 10 *PR!*
105 x 10 *PR!*
105 x 9 (almost 10!)

*Seated Preacher Curl*
90 x 10 *PR, up 5 lb. for reps*
90 x 10 *PR, up 5 lb. for reps*
90 x 10 *PR, up 5 lb. for reps*

*V-Bar Cable Press-downs*
115 x 10 *PR, up 5lb. for reps*
115 x 10 *PR, up 5 lb. for reps*
75 x 20

*DB Curl*
50 x 10 
50 x 10 

*Reverse DB Curl*
25 x 25

*Ab Circuit*
10 min.

*Day 22 (7/14) *
OFF


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Comments*




​
*[size=+2]3 WEEK IN! UPDATES! *[/size]

[size=+1]*Weight Gain:*[/size]
+1.5 lbs back up to 170 lbs. I'm going to bump the Calories up to 3800 and see how weight gain comes along this week. I've noticed a slight leaning effect so far, so the recomp aspects of ArA are starting to kick in a bit. Looking forward to seeing how 3800 will treat me, hopefully I'll be up 2 or more lb. 

*Pumps:*
Pumps have been absolutely insane, sometimes ROM is a bit compromised but other then that I've enjoyed this aspect of the stack very much. Pumps have lasted anywhere from 30 to even 90 min. PWO, vascularity has improved due to the leaning out, especially in the upper arm and shoulder area.

*DOMS:*
DOMS haven't been too intense, recovery has been pretty quick usually about 2 days to feel close to normal. I'm approaching the 2nd bottle so I'm sure this effect should be really starting to make it self known this week. 

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality:*
Once again probably my favorite aspect of the stack. Confidence, alphaness, etc. has been beyond my expectations. Mood has been good.

*Sleep:*
I've noticed a couple days of lethargy, not sure if it's due to working a lot more hours or what. Sleep has been good, vivid dreams almost every night. Some nights I can recall more then 1 dream in detail. 

*Strength:*
VERY impressed so far, I've been setting PR's nearly every workout this week. I'm hoping for a big change in Squats and Deadlifts by the end of this log. 

*Libido:*
Libido has been good (as always), haven't noticed an increase as I had thought.

*Side Effects:*
Increased sweating intra workout.

*Overall:*
Overall the stack has been great so far, I'm looking forward to seeing how the XF kicks in this week.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Day 23*




​
*Day 23 (07/15) *
*Legs [50 min.]*

*Seated Leg Extensions*
215 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
215 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
215 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
120 x 20
140 x 20

*Standing Single Leg Curls*
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
40 x 20
50 x 20

*Seated Calf Raises*
145 x 20 (3 sec up/2 down)
145 x 20 (")
145 x 20 (")

*DB Lunges*
55 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
55 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
55 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*

*Seated Calf Extensions*
210 x 25 (3 sec up/ 2 down) *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
250 x 50


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 16, 2008)

What do you think is causing the increased sweating do you have any idea?


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 16, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> What do you think is causing the increased sweating do you have any idea?



Not sure....I've read some reports where AX stand alone can cause increased perspiration possibly something in there.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 16, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Not sure....I've read some reports where AX stand alone can cause increased perspiration possibly something in there.





Hmnn I know when I ran Leviathan Reloaded I needed to carry a drip bucket around the gym with me


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 16, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Hmnn I know when I ran Leviathan Reloaded I needed to carry a drip bucket around the gym with me



LOL, Leviathan looks like a great product, Scorch v3 had that effect on me.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Day 24*




​
*Day 24 (07/16) *

*Chest, Abs [50 min.]*

*Flat DB Press*
95 x 9 *PR!, up 5 lb*
95 x 7 *PR!, up 5 lb*
95 x 6 *PR!, up 5 lb*

*Incline DB Bench*
80 x 8 *PR!, up 5 lb*
90 x 5 *PR!, up 5 lb*
90 x 4 *PR!, up 5 lb*

*Seated Vertical Hammer Strength Press* 
300 x 10
300 x 9 (almost 10!)

*Push-ups (to failure)*
35 *PR!, up 10 reps*
26 *PR!, up 1 rep*

*10 min. Ab Circuit*

*Strength*
Hit a lot of PR's again today, strength is definitely on the rise.

*Pumps*
Pumps were awesome today, front delts and upper pecs felt extremely pumped.

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweat intra-workout. 

*DOMS*
None.

*Mood*
Alpha male mentality up big time, like usual. 

*Overall*
Overall I had a great chest workout, looking forward to hitting some PR's on deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Day 25*




​
*Day 25 (7/17) *

*Back, Trapz, Rear Shoulders [50 min.]*

*Barbell Deadlifts (no straps, only chalk)*
135 x 10
225 x 10
335 x 10 *PR! +20 lbs. for reps!  *
335 x 5 *PR! + 20lbs.*
335 x 4 *PR! +20lbs.*

*BB Shrugs*
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 8 (reverse-grip)

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

*Pull-ups to failure*
18 *PR! + 3 reps* 
8 *PR! + 1 rep*
Static stretching

*Strength*
Hit a HUGE PR on the Deadlifts and a couple other PR's as well. I felt awesome after I hit the first couple sets so I decided to take it up a notch, and managed to get 20 more pounds for 10 reps. I was very impressed with how much strength had gone up. Grip was sacrificed a little after deads, but it was worth it. 

*Pumps*
Pumps were a little too good today, lower back pumps were very intense, and painful. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweat intra-workout, oily skin. 

*DOMS*
None.

*Mood*
Alpha male mentality up like crazy! 

*Overall*
Overall it was a great workout, I'm jumping into the 2nd bottle of X-Factor tomorrow and looking forward to the gains kicking in.


----------



## zombul (Jul 18, 2008)

This seems to be a very interesting stack especially considering no PH's are involved. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 18, 2008)

zombul said:


> This seems to be a very interesting stack especially considering no PH's are involved. Keep up the good work man!



Thanks man, I'm loving the stack so far.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 18, 2008)

This is awesome the PR keep coming how are the DOMS?


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 18, 2008)

Amino your thread convinced me into trying 2 of these products. Well I bought both the Activate Xtreme, X Factor, ON 100% Whey, ON Creatine Mono, and NOW ADAM so I am more than ready to go. How should I administer both the X Factor and Activate Xtreme? I am thinking of starting this Monday.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> This is awesome the PR keep coming how are the DOMS?



LOL, VERY painful , my lower back and trapz feel so sore. I debated getting out of bed this morning. Trained some arms today, kept it short but the workout was pretty good, updates will be up shortly. 



DesertFox said:


> Amino your thread convinced me into trying 2 of these products. Well I bought both the Activate Xtreme, X Factor, ON 100% Whey, ON Creatine Mono, and NOW ADAM so I am more than ready to go. How should I administer both the X Factor and Activate Xtreme? I am thinking of starting this Monday.



Nice! Sounds like a solid stack man, I would do the X-Factor dosed 1 AM, 2 Pre-wo/ 1 PM or 1/1/1/1 spread evenly throughout the day. Same goes for AX 1/2/1 or 1/1/1/1. Good luck with your stack man, your going to like it!


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Day 26*




​
*Day 26 (7/18) *

*Arms [40 min.]*

*Standing DB Curls*
50 x 10
55 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*
55 x 10 *PR! up 5 lb. for reps*

*Nautilus Tricep Extensions (similar to seated dips)*
330 x 10 *PR + 10 lbs. for reps*
330 x 10 *PR + 10 lbs. for reps*

*EZ Bar Skull Crusher*
105 x 10 
105 x 10 
105 x 10 *PR! + 1 rep* 

*Cable Straight Bar Curl (Supersetted with triceps)*
180 x 10
180 x 10
100 x 20

*V-Bar Cable Press-downs (Supersetted with aboves cable bicep curl)*
115 x 10 
115 x 10 
80 x 20 *PR! + 5lb. for reps*

*Strength:*
Strength was up today, set a couple PR's. 

*Pumps*
Pumps were really good today, arms looked swole and vascularity was looking freaky. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweat intra-workout, oily skin, and HUGE headache the middle of last night (didn't take any NSAID's though, was going to if I woke up with it).

*DOMS*
Ouch! This morning I could barely get out of bed, trapz and lower back feel VERY sore. 

*Mood*
Alpha male mentality still good and feeling like an animal. 

*Overall*
Today was the first day on the 2nd bottle of X-Factor and it was a good arm session. I had to cut the workout short tonight, I tried to superset a lot of stuff got through it fairly fast. Going to do Ab circuit tomorrow, since I didn't have time for it today. Oh yeah, cheated a bit and had a peanut butter cup Blizzard from Dairy Queen , low intensity cardio tomorrow.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job on getting to the gym and pounding it out while hurting bro


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great job on getting to the gym and pounding it out while hurting bro



Thanks bro, lower back was so sore keeping the back tight and straight, when I was doing those Standing DB Curls.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Day 27*




​
*Day 27 (7/19) *

OFF Day, worked most of the day, no low intensity performed today. Water was at 1 1/2 gallon. Back and trapz are very sore today, hoping it will heal up completely for Monday's squat session.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> ​
> *Day 27 (7/19) *
> 
> OFF Day, worked most of the day, no low intensity performed today. Water was at 1 1/2 gallon. Back and trapz are very sore today, hoping it will heal up completely for Monday's squat session.




A well deserved day off bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I'm gonna be 100% honest here, and I'm NOT basing you.  How old are you?  That's an honest question, because it might explain a lot.
> 
> If the product requires no PCT, do you realize that this means it has no adverse change on your natural hormone levels, meaning that-well-it basically doesn't do much, and is CERTAINLY not worth its outrageous price.
> 
> ...



Well you are wrong the person running this log has nothing to do with AX or X-Factor at all. Quoting you (we've already established it's pretty worthless) where and when was this established? If you have read anything on the benefits of tran-resveratrol you would know it has many benefits.

What is Transresveratrol?Basic Information,Super Function and Researches of resveratrol and Polygonum Cuspidatum Extract.Polygonum Cuspidatum Extract.Resveratrol.transresveratrol.CAS.NO:510-36-0.3,5,4''-trihydroxy-trans-stilbene;C14H12O3.Polydatin,CA

The only crash course we have received is that you are one miserable character that has nothing good to say about anything.

It is actually sad that you would bother to be on a bodybuilding forum with nothing productive to say and the saddest thing is you have not been banned yet

And it is none of your business how old I am do some research instead of bitching and you would know the answer.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 20, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> LOL, VERY painful , my lower back and trapz feel so sore. I debated getting out of bed this morning. Trained some arms today, kept it short but the workout was pretty good, updates will be up shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Sounds like a solid stack man, I would do the X-Factor dosed 1 AM, 2 Pre-wo/ 1 PM or 1/1/1/1 spread evenly throughout the day. Same goes for AX 1/2/1 or 1/1/1/1. Good luck with your stack man, your going to like it!



how long before workout?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Well you are wrong the person running this log has nothing to do with AX or X-Factor at all. Quoting you (we've already established it's pretty worthless) where and when was this established? If you have read anything on the benefits of tran-resveratrol you would know it has many benefits.
> 
> What is Transresveratrol?Basic Information,Super Function and Researches of resveratrol and Polygonum Cuspidatum Extract.Polygonum Cuspidatum Extract.Resveratrol.transresveratrol.CAS.NO:510-36-0.3,5,4''-trihydroxy-trans-stilbene;C14H12O3.Polydatin,CA
> 
> ...



That article only means the world muscle 3 times, and none of it is in conjunction with the compound aiding in muscle building.  Perhaps you would know this if you had simply searched the article for the term muscle.  

Secondly, even if the article were to mention that this compound has significant muscle building properties (which it doesn't), the fact that you pretend to understand that article in depth is flat out ridiculous, and rather funny.  I showed the link to a colleague of mine who's a doctor (has an undergrad in biology/chemistry), and he had a hard time making sense of it, let alone someone such as yourself who appears to have the intellect of a teenager.  You aren't REMOTELY QUALIFIED to explain to me, or anyone for that matter, what that article means.  Grow up.   

That's why I asked how old you were.  I think it's pretty clear you are a teenager, and you just have a long way to come in terms of logical thinking.  Sorry, it's the truth.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I'm gonna be 100% honest here, and I'm NOT basing you.  How old are you?  That's an honest question, because it might explain a lot.
> 
> If the product requires no PCT, do you realize that this means it has no adverse change on your natural hormone levels, meaning that-well-it basically doesn't do much, and is CERTAINLY not worth its outrageous price.
> 
> ...





TexanTA1996 said:


> That article only means the world muscle 3 times, and none of it is in conjunction with the compound aiding in muscle building.  Perhaps you would know this if you had simply searched the article for the term muscle.
> 
> Secondly, even if the article were to mention that this compound has significant muscle building properties (which it doesn't), the fact that you pretend to understand that article in depth is flat out ridiculous, and rather funny.  I showed the link to a colleague of mine who's a doctor (has an undergrad in biology/chemistry), and he had a hard time making sense of it, let alone someone such as yourself who appears to have the intellect of a teenager.  You aren't REMOTELY QUALIFIED to explain to me, or anyone for that matter, what that article means.  Grow up.
> 
> That's why I asked how old you were.  I think it's pretty clear you are a teenager, and you just have a long way to come in terms of logical thinking.  Sorry, it's the truth.



Guys lets keep the drama out of this thread.  

I can assure you that workingatit is not a teen. 

To address some of your issues, I'd like to point out that PCT is not necessary unless it causes HPTA shutdown (or negative implications to the proper functioning of the HPTA), which neither of the 3 products do. Squats cause a surge in GH and testosterone but do they require PCT.  To say "If the product requires no PCT, do you realize that this means it has no adverse change on your natural hormone levels" is wrong. 

I am affiliated with the product "STOKED" but in no way have any relations with either Molecular Nutrition (X-Factor) or Designer Supplements (AcitvaTe Xtreme) both of which products I am using alongside the STOKED. I have ran all 3 products stand alone in the past and can effectively gauge where the majority of the effects are coming from, from doing so. 

Arachidonic Acid (X-Factor) is a Omega 6 fatty acid that is a precursor to prostaglandins that can affect inflammation which ultimately can lead to increased hypertrophy. Whereas Divanil's (ActivaTe Xtreme) mechanism of action is the ability to free up bound testosterone. Trans-Resveratrol (STOKED) is a natural SERM which is selective in regulating estrogen. By combining the 3 we get a great NHA by controlling estrogen and boosting T from a variety of angles alongside the pro-inflammation. 

All 3 of these ingredients have studies to back them, if you are interested in the studies I can post them up....BTW just because I'm affiliated doesn't mean I'm not going to be 100% honest, I've maintained honesty throughout all of my replies since being affiliated with Anabolic Innovations. I've actually received a few grateful PM's for giving my input on 2 of our own products. I think the Healthy Cheat Food chips are too salty (even though it comes from potassium), and prefer EAA's over BCAA's (Excell). Taste is subjective and peoples opinion on the issue of BCAA's compared to EAA's will vary, I just try to provide honest opinion on what I've experienced. You can take it or leave it. I know some people that love the chips and prefer BCAA over EAA. It is all subjective, but when asking for someones advice I will give them my take.....NOW back to MY log.  

If anyone would like to address any issues they may have please do it via PM.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> how long before workout?



I do it with my pre-workout meal, so 90-120 min. before the workout.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Guys lets keep the drama out of this thread.
> 
> I can assure you that workingatit is not a teen.
> 
> ...




That is some awesome info I would love to see the studies you have if you can post them that would be great bro


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Dinavil Studies, much more just search on Pubmed.gov*

*Lignans from the roots of Urtica dioica and their metabolites bind to human sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG). 

(Lignans from the roots of Urtica dioica and their ...[Planta Med. 1997] - PubMed Result*
Sch??????¶ttner M, Gansser D, Spiteller G.

Lehrstuhl Organische Chemie I, Universit??????¤t Bayreuth, Germany.

Polar extracts of the stinging nettle (Urtica dioica L.) roots contain the ligans (+)-neoolivil, (-)-secoisolariciresinol, dehydrodiconiferyl alcohol, isolariciresinol, pinoresinol, and *3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran*. These compounds were either isolated from Urtica roots, or obtained semisynthetically. Their affinity to human sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) was tested in an in vitro assay. In addition, the main intestinal transformation products of plant lignans in humans, enterodiol and enterolactone, together with enterofuran were checked for their activity. *All lignans except (-)-pinoresinol developed a binding affinity to SHBG in the in vitro assay. The affinity of (-)-3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran was outstandingly high.* These findings are discussed with respect to potential beneficial effects of plant lignans on benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH).

-------------------------------------------

The Dinavil causes binding to the SHBG so you can "free up" total test. "Free test" is the bioavailable test that is usable. 


*Lignans interfering with 5 alpha-dihydrotestosterone binding to human sex hormone-binding globulin.*

(Lignans interfering with 5 alpha-dihydrotestostero...[J Nat Prod. 1998] - PubMed Result)

Sch??????¶ttner M, Spiteller G, Gansser D.

Lehrstuhl f??????¼r organische Chemie, Universit??????¤t Bayreuth, Germany.

*The natural lignans (-)-3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran (1)*, (-)-matairesinol (2), (-)-secoisolariciresinol (3), (+/-)-enterolactone (4), (+/-)-enterodiol (5), and nordihydroguaiaretic acid (NDGA) (6) *reduce the binding of 3H-labeled 5 alpha-dihydrotestosterone (DHT) to human sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG). (-)-3,4-Divanillyltetrahydrofuran (1) has the highest binding affinity (Ka = 3.2 +/- 1.7 x 10(6)M-1) of all lignans investigated so far*; the reversibility of its binding and a double reciprocal plot suggest a competitive inhibition of the SHBG-DHT interaction. Increasing hydrophobity in the aliphatic part of the lignans (butane-1,4-diol-butanolide-tetrahydrofuran structures) leads to higher binding affinity. In the aromatic part, a 3-methoxy-4-hydroxy substitution pattern is most effective for binding to SHBG.

----------------------------------------------------

This study shows that when Dinavil (3,4-divanillytetrahydrofuran) is present it reduceds the binding of test to SHBG which causes an increase in bioavailable test (good for hypertrophy, strength, etc.)


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Arachidonic Acid*

MOLECULAR NUTRITION - X-FACTOR

MOLECULAR NUTRITION - X-FACTOR

MOLECULAR NUTRITION - X-FACTOR

More ArA on pubmed.gov


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Trans-Resveratrol*

The red wine polyphenol resveratrol displays bilevel inhibition on aromatase in breast cancer cells. Wang Y, Lee KW, Chan FL, Chen S, Leung LK. Toxicol Sci. 2006 Jul;92(1):71-7. Epub 2006 Apr 11

Estrogenic and antiestrogenic properties of resveratrol in mammary tumor models.Bhat KP, Lantvit D, Christov K, Mehta RG, Moon RC, Pezzuto JM. Cancer Res. 2001 Oct 15;61(20):7456-63


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

The 3 posts reflect the ability of Dinavil to free up bound test, ArA to be a trigger to hypertrophy, and Trans-Resveratrol to be selective in regulating estrogen. Perfect 3 combo.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome info bro. Besides the DOMS are there any major side effects you have heard of from X-Factor? I do not know much about it.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Awesome info bro. Besides the DOMS are there any major side effects you have heard of from X-Factor? I do not know much about it.



What are DOMS? How do they affect you? I am still in noob mode.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Awesome info bro. Besides the DOMS are there any major side effects you have heard of from X-Factor? I do not know much about it.





DesertFox said:


> What are DOMS? How do they affect you? I am still in noob mode.



Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) usually happen 2-3 days _after_ your workout. They are not your typical workout soreness. As for adverse side effects with ArA, I've heard of DOMS, and headaches. I've experienced the DOMS a couple times and headaches once.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> What are DOMS? How do they affect you? I am still in noob mode.



DOMS


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) usually happen 2-3 days _after_ your workout. They are not your typical workout soreness. As for adverse side effects with ArA, I've heard of DOMS, and headaches. I've experienced the DOMS a couple times and headaches once.



I may have to give X-Factor a shot. with Stoked and AX this seems like a killer cycle


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, so now I know how to administer the Activate Xtreme, X Factor, NOW ADAM, and Creatine Monohydrate. How exactly am I supposed to administer the ON %100 Whey Protein?

P.S. For the X Fac, and Activate X, I take them every single day even on off days correct?

P.S.S Not trying to steal your thread, just looking for help.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Okay, so now I know how to administer the Activate Xtreme, X Factor, NOW ADAM, and Creatine Monohydrate. How exactly am I supposed to administer the ON %100 Whey Protein?
> 
> P.S. For the X Fac, and Activate X, I take them every single day even on off days correct?
> 
> P.S.S Not trying to steal your thread, just looking for help.



Feel free to ask any questions in this thread bro, I was just saying to keep drama out of it (to the guy above), LOL. 

Yep, you take AX and XF every day, even off days. Take the ON 100% Whey immediately after you workout in water or low fat milk. About an hour or hour and half after the shake make sure you have a nutritious meal. You can use another shake in between a meal, as a snack. I wouldn't do more then 2 shakes a day, try to get the majority of your protein from whole foods. Good luck!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 22, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Feel free to ask any questions in this thread bro, I was just saying to keep drama out of it (to the guy above), LOL.
> 
> Yep, you take AX and XF every day, even off days. Take the ON 100% Whey immediately after you workout in water or low fat milk. About an hour or hour and half after the shake make sure you have a nutritious meal. You can use another shake in between a meal, as a snack. I wouldn't do more then 2 shakes a day, try to get the majority of your protein from whole foods. Good luck!




How much longer have you got on the cycle? What has been the best thing so far on the cycle? Is there any noticable recomp effect so far from the stack.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> How much longer have you got on the cycle? What has been the best thing so far on the cycle? Is there any noticable recomp effect so far from the stack.



Today is Day 30, so about 3 weeks left. I'm very impressed with the pumps, alpha male mentality, STRENGTH has been . I've noticed a bit of a recomp, something I can personally notice but pictures might not reflect it . I am not as impressed as the others have been in regard to how it affects libido, and LBM gains could be better. That reminds me I'm up to 4000 Calories this week, and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Day 28 & 29*





​
*Day 28 (7/20) *

OFF Day

*Day 29 (07/21) *

*Legs [50 min.]*

*Squats (break parallel)*
135 x 20
225 x 20
235 x 20 
235 x 15 

*Lying Flat Leg Curl*
125 x 20
125 x 20
125 x 20

*Leg Extension*
140 x 20 
140 x 20 
140 x 20 

*Seated Calf Raise*
150 x 20 (2 sec. up, 2 sec. down tempo) *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*
150 x 20 (") *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*
150 x 20 (") *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

*4 Weeks In! Updates!*




​
*[size=+2]4 WEEK IN! UPDATES! *[/size]

[size=+1]*Weight Gain:*[/size]
171.5 lbs. Up +1.5! I'm happy with the gain this past week, it appears most of it is LBM. I'm going to bump calories up to 4000 this week so I can continue to add some mass.

*Pumps:*
Pumps have been great so far on the stack, and continue to get more and more intense as the weeks go by. Vascularity is still good.

*DOMS:*
Soreness has been elevated since the beginning of the week, DOMS are starting to kick in.  After that 20 repp'er leg session, legs feel VERY sore today. 

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality:*
Alpha male mentality has been up as usual, I really like this aspect of the stack it makes you want to lift more weight. 

*Sleep:*
Dream recall has been amazing; sleep has been average nothing to spectacular this week.

*Strength:*
The strength effects have been awesome so far, every week I've continued to get stronger, and set new PR's. I didn't mark down PR's for yesterday's 20 reps leg session because I never usually go up that high, just thought I'd switch it up, and WOW it's definitely effective. 

*Libido:*
No change. 

*Side Effects:*
Increased sweating intra workout, oily skin, and 1 headache during the week.

*Appetite:*
No change.

*Overall:*
Overall I'm really liking this stack so far, I'm a little over half way through with the stack, and have been very impressed. Looking forward to the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 22, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Today is Day 30, so about 3 weeks left. I'm very impressed with the pumps, alpha male mentality, STRENGTH has been . I've noticed a bit of a recomp, something I can personally notice but pictures might not reflect it . I am not as impressed as the others have been in regard to how it affects libido, and LBM gains could be better. That reminds me I'm up to 4000 Calories this week, and we'll see how it goes.




You still got 3 weeks those numbers could go up more


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 22, 2008)

More PR's also awesome


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> So you've shelled out what, 100-200 bucks to gain 1.5lbs in 4 weeks (something that you could have done naturally with little effort) and also experienced some side effects?  Sounds like one hell of a product
> 
> When will people realize that the only two things on this planet that will make drastic changes to your body are anabolic steroids and food...



Actually didn't "shell" out a dime (other then in shipping), I received all of these products for free from trades.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You still got 3 weeks those numbers could go up more





workingatit43 said:


> More PR's also awesome



Thanks bro, more to come!


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Day 30*




​
*Day 30 (07/22) *

*Chest, Abs [55 min.]*

*Incline BB Press*
135 x 10
225 x 5
205 x 8 *PR + 1 rep*
205 x 6

*Weighted Dips (break parallel)*
105 x 8 *PR + 1 rep*
115 x 5
115 x 5 *PR + 1 rep*

*Pec Dec* 
200 x 10
220 x 10 *PR! +10lb for reps*
200 x 10
140 x 30 sec. static holds/stretches

*Push-ups (to failure)*
45 *PR!, up 10 reps*
30 *PR!, up 4 rep*

*15 min. Ab Circuit*

*Strength*
More PR's! Strength up again, very impressed with the # on push-ups.

*Pumps*
Chest and front delts felt extremely tight and pumped. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
None, no increased sweating.

*DOMS*
Still sore from Leg workout, especially hamstrings. Abs are going to be sore tomorrow. 

*Mood*
Alphaness through the roof! 

*Overall*
Overall great Chest, and Ab workout today, very happy with the workout. Looking forward to Thursday's Back and Shoulder workout.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you used Drive bro? I got great alpha male feeling from that does this stack kick it in higher?


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Completely irrelevant.  What you've done, which is barley anything at all, could have been done naturally in half the time.  The average person isn't going to "trade" for supplements, they are going to pay for them.  By the way, would you care to purchase a bridge, treasure map, or a sack of magic beans, by any chance?



LOL


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Have you used Drive bro? I got great alpha male feeling from that does this stack kick it in higher?



Yeah, about a month before this stack I ran Drive and liked it a lot. Alpha feeling was good, but nothing even comparable to this stack. I think it's because of all this Icarrin.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

I like it going to give this a shot soon


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I like it going to give this a shot soon



Nice! You won't be disappointed, log or review by any chance?


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Day 31*





​
*Day 31 (07/23) *

*Back, Rear Delts, Trapz [55 min.]*

*Seated Cable Row*
210 x 10 
210 x 10 *PR +10lbs. for reps*
210 x 10 *PR +10lbs. for reps*

*Lat Pull-down*
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

*Hyperextensions*
BW + 25 x 10
BW + 25 x 10

*DB Lateral Raises*
30 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

*Barbell Shrug*
235 x 10
235 x 10
235 x 10 (reverse-grip) *PR!*

*Pull-ups (to failure)*
18 
6
Static stretches x  30 sec. holds

*Strength*
Strength was not as good today, but still set quite a few PR's. 

*Pumps*
Mild pumps in back, forearms and biceps were pumped big time. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Increased sweating throughout the day. 

*DOMS*
Legs are still VERY sore from Monday's workout, and Chest is a bit sore from Tuesdays session, DOMS have kicked in full-force. 

*Mood*
Alphaness still way up! 

*Overall*
Overall today was a good workout, first time doing Hyperexensions in a while figured I'd incorporate them on Back days I don't do Deadlifts. I've been switching breakfast up from the usual eggs and oats, and doing Healthy Cheat Food pancake batter by making waffles out of them and I'm loving it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work bro keep those pr's coming. When I do this stack I will be sure to log it


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 26, 2008)

​
*Day 33 and 34 (07/25-07/26) *

Some how the days got messed up today is actually Day 34. Past 2 days have been off days, I had to reschedule Friday's arm session for tomorrow. DOMS from the last Back session have been elevated. Lats and rear delts feel very sore. No adverse side effects the past few days. Stay tuned for tomorrows Arm and abs workout, looking forward to hitting the gym with some INTENSITY!


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great work bro keep those pr's coming. When I do this stack I will be sure to log it



Nice! I'll be on the lookout in the future for your log.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 26, 2008)

Is it safe to start a different cycle with different products after just ending one? Say if I was doing the same cycle as you Amino, would it be safe to start another one after just ending that one?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 27, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Is it safe to start a different cycle with different products after just ending one? Say if I was doing the same cycle as you Amino, would it be safe to start another one after just ending that one?




It would probally be better to cycle off for a while if it is the same compounds


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 27, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Is it safe to start a different cycle with different products after just ending one? Say if I was doing the same cycle as you Amino, would it be safe to start another one after just ending that one?





workingatit43 said:


> It would probally be better to cycle off for a while if it is the same compounds



x2, if you are going to run Arachidonic Acid (X-Factor) and T boosters for say 8 weeks then you should take at least 4 weeks off of the T boosters and 8 weeks of ArA before jumping back into them again. What products did ya have in mind?


----------



## nni (Jul 27, 2008)

time on usually equals time off. this is the rule for steroids cycle +pct. for test booster 4 weeks is enough from an 8 week run.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> x2, if you are going to run Arachidonic Acid (X-Factor) and T boosters for say 8 weeks then you should take at least 4 weeks off of the T boosters and 8 weeks of ArA before jumping back into them again.



This directly contradicts several points that you, and others have made previously in this thread.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 27, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> This directly contradicts several points that you, and others have made previously in this thread.



... please post up where the contradictions are...It's called "opinion" none of my recommendations or anyone else's for that matter are deemed fact.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 27, 2008)

nni said:


> time on usually equals time off. this is the rule for steroids cycle +pct. for test booster 4 weeks is enough from an 8 week run.



x2 good info as usual


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 27, 2008)

x3 very good info


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 27, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> No these do not require any support supps or pct





Amino89 said:


> Nope, no PCT or support supps, they are all natural.
> 
> 
> 
> x2



First you claim the above, then you say this...



Amino89 said:


> x2, if you are going to run Arachidonic Acid (X-Factor) and T boosters for say 8 weeks then you should take at least 4 weeks off of the T boosters and 8 weeks of ArA before jumping back into them again. What products did ya have in mind?



Sounds to me like you have no clue what you're talking about...


----------



## nni (Jul 27, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> First you claim the above, then you say this...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you have no clue what you're talking about...



the products do not require a pct at all, this does not mean they are meant for long term use.

AA is a product that works great for some, but it is still a pro inflammatory and will eventually revert to this action.

test boosters dont require pct, but if you take them for too long your body will react negatively.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Day 35*




​
*Day 35 (7/27) *

*Arms, Abs [60 min.]*

*Reverse-Grip Bench Press*
205 x 7 *PR! up 5 lb.*
205 x 6 *PR! up 5 lb.*
205 x 5 *PR! up 5 lb.*

*Incline DB Curl*
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 8

*DB Overhead Triceps Extension*
100 x 15 *PR! + 5 reps*
100 x 14 *PR! + 4 reps*
100 x 13 *PR! + 3 reps*

*DB Hammers*
42.5 x 10
47.5 x 10
55 x 10

*Reverse DB Curl*
35 x 25 

*V-Bar Cable Press-downs*
115 x 10 
115 x 10 
85 x 18 *PR! + 5lb.*

*Ab Circuit* 15 min.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great work bro I am very impressed


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Day 36*




​
*Day 36 (7/28) *

*Legs, Abs [55 min.]*

*DB Lunges*
60 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
60 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
65 x 10 (barely) *PR! + 10lbs for reps*

*Leg Extension*
220 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
220 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
220 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
100 x 60 sec. (static holds at point of contraction) 

*Lying Flat Leg Curl*
185 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
185 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
185 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*

*Seated Calf Raise*
160 x 20 (2 sec. up, 2 sec. down tempo) *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*
160 x 20 (") *PR! up 10lbs. for reps*
160 x 20 (") *PR! up 10lbs. for reps*

*Calf Extension*
210 x 25
210 x 25
210 x 25

*Abs:* 10 min. circuit


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 28, 2008)

*5 Weeks In! UPDATES!*




​
*[size=+2]5 WEEK IN! UPDATES! *[/size]

[size=+1]*Weight Gain:*[/size]
171.5 lbs. still, I'm at 4k Calories and still can't gain a pound!  I'm not sure what's going on I'm going to up the Calories to 4200 and see where it takes me this week. Kind of disappointed on this aspect of the stack, but strength has been through the roof so getting stronger pound for pound is an even trade off I guess. 

*Pumps:*
Absolutely ridiculous on this stack. My quads were pulsating like crazy today after Leg Extensions. Nearly every workout the pumps are above normal, and last quite a while. 

*DOMS:*
DOMS is still elevated, it takes about 4 days to fully recover from most of the workouts I've been doing, compared to the usual 1-2 days. The Arachidonic Acid is starting to kick in big time.

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality:*
Best part of this stack, confidence up, alphaness is amazing. 

*Sleep:*
This week sleep quality hasn't really changed, but dream recall has been very good. Nearly every morning I can recall at least 1-2 dreams in vivid detail, very cool effect of the stack. 

*Strength:*
WOW! This part of the stack is awesome, nearly every workout is literally filled with PR's. This part alone was worth running the stack, IMO. Honestly if I was reading this from another log, I would have a bit of skepticism but I swear the strength on this stack is out of this world, I'm loving it! Wish I had a video recorder....

*Libido:*
No change. 

*Side Effects:*
Increased sweating intra workout, DOMS.

*Appetite:*
No change.

*Overall:*
Overall I'm very pleased with the results, I've bumped Calories up again, and hoping to gain some weight. Metabolism is revved on this stack, 4k for a week and not a single pound gained. I'm very impressed with the trio so far, and looking forward to what is in store for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn bro that is awesome


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 29, 2008)

​
*Day 37 (07/29) *

*Chest, Abs [50 min.]*

*Incline BB Press*
135 x 10
225 x 5
205 x 7
205 x 6

*Weighted Dips (break parallel)*
BW x 10
115 x 7 *PR! + 2 reps*
115 x 6 *PR + 1 rep*

*DB Flat Bench* 
95 x 8
95 x 7
95 x 6

*Push-ups (to failure)*
50 *PR!, up 5 reps*
BW + 45 lb. plate on my back x 15 (haven't done these in a while ) 

*15 min. Ab Circuit*

*Strength*
Strength was decent today, I hit 50 reps on push-ups for my last exercise of the workout so I decided to add some weight until I build up to 50 reps again. 

*Pumps*
Pumps were decent, not as intense as usual. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
Had my second headache on the stack about an hour post-workout. So, I downed some water and fruit and it seemed to take care of it. 

*DOMS*
Still extremely sore from yesterdays Leg session.

*Mood*
Alpha mentality still unstoppable. 

*Overall*
Overall it was a decent Chest workout, could have been better but can't complain. I decided to do Abs again today since I had some free time, usually I don't do Abs back to back though. I did about 30 min. of low-intensity cardio today, and Calories were around 4100 might eat some cottage cheese pre-bed to bump it up to 4200. Tomorrow is my off day and I'm hoping to go see a movie I've heard awesome things about the Dark Night.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you finding the DOMS were worse earlier on the cycle or are the getting worse now or do they stay about the same? Congrats on my PR's bro


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 30, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Are you finding the DOMS were worse earlier on the cycle or are the getting worse now or do they stay about the same? Congrats on my PR's bro



Thanks! DOMS are about the same as earlier in the log, just kind of getting used to them now. Legs are still sore from Monday and Chest is sore from yesterday.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 30, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Thanks! DOMS are about the same as earlier in the log, just kind of getting used to them now. Legs are still sore from Monday and Chest is sore from yesterday.



Keep hitting it hard bro those PR's are impressive


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 31, 2008)

​
*Day 38 (07/30) *

*OFF Day*

Saw the Dark Night and definitely gets 2 thumbs up from me. I'd rate it the best Batman movie so far. My girlfriend had never even seen a Batman movie and loved it, highly recommend!


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 31, 2008)

​
*Day 39 (7/31) *

*Back, Rear Shoulders [45 min.]*

*Barbell Deadlifts (no straps, no chalk)*
135 x 10
225 x 10
335 x 8
335 x 5

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
355 x 9
355 x 6

*Seated Military Press*
155 x 9 *PR!*
155 x 6
155 x 5

*DB Lateral Raise*
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10 

*Cable Rows*
210 x 10
210 x 10
210 x 10

*Hyper Extensions*
35 x 10 *PR! for reps*
35 x 10 *PR! for reps*

*Pull-ups to failure*
10 


*Strength*
Slept in way to late today, almost 12 hours!  Strength was way down, I forgot my chalk for Deadlifts today and my Legs still had some serious DOMS so I could barely hold onto the bar. After my first 2 working sets of standard barbell deadlifts I tried to do some Trap Bar deadlifts to see how grip was, it was slightly better but still my hands were soaking wet and I couldn't handle the bar. Only PR's I really set were Hyper Extensions and my first set of Military Press so not to impressed today. Grip was absolutely shot after those 2 Deadlift exercises.

*Pumps*
Kind of rushed today, and after the grip problems I decided to just superset everything and get out of the gym. Lower back pumps were noticeable that's about it.

*Adverse Side Effects*
Insane sweating intra-workout, I had to wipe myself down every minute it seemed like, LOL. Rest in between sets was maybe a minute at best so sweating, and lower strength was inevitable.

*DOMS*
OUCH! Legs are still VERY sore, and it definitely had an impact on Deadlifts today.

*Mood*
Alpha male mentality not as good as usual for intra-workout. I was pumped to workout today but after my grip suffered alphaness took a blow. 

*Overall*
Overall it was a decent workout, could have been better. Tomorrow is an Arm and Ab workout session; I'm already pumped up to hit the weights hard tomorrow!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 31, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> ​
> *Day 39 (7/31) *
> 
> *Back, Rear Shoulders [45 min.]*
> ...



We all have the days when things just do not click like we want but I am sure you will bounce back hard bro


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 31, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> We all have the days when things just do not click like we want but I am sure you will bounce back hard bro



Thanks.  I'm already looking forward to tomorrows workout.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 1, 2008)

Give it hell bro


----------



## zombul (Aug 1, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> We all have the days when things just do not click like we want but I am sure you will bounce back hard bro



 Haha, one of those days.I have had some of those myself lately. Rest, eat and you have enough knowledge to know it's a phase and the body just wasn't ready for it today. You have had some awesome gains and can't be distracted by one day.GOOD LUCK BRO
  Knock it out tomorrow


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 1, 2008)

Would just like to say thanks to you keeping this GREAT log I will be started my Stack of Activate Extreme and Stoked with Anabolic Pump tomorrow. The pills got here today. Should I take two of each in the PM tonight or just wait until tomorrow to being?


----------



## nni (Aug 1, 2008)

start tomorrow.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 1, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Would just like to say thanks to you keeping this GREAT log I will be started my Stack of Activate Extreme and Stoked with Anabolic Pump tomorrow. The pills got here today. Should I take two of each in the PM tonight or just wait until tomorrow to being?



Are you going to log this bro


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 1, 2008)

zombul said:


> Haha, one of those days.I have had some of those myself lately. Rest, eat and you have enough knowledge to know it's a phase and the body just wasn't ready for it today. You have had some awesome gains and can't be distracted by one day.GOOD LUCK BRO
> Knock it out tomorrow



Thanks zombul, appreciate it, today I bounced back a bit and workout was great. 



GOtriSports said:


> Would just like to say thanks to you keeping this GREAT log I will be started my Stack of Activate Extreme and Stoked with Anabolic Pump tomorrow. The pills got here today. Should I take two of each in the PM tonight or just wait until tomorrow to being?





nni said:


> start tomorrow.


x2 tomorrow would be good


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 1, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Are you going to log this bro



I'm thinking of logging it. I am undecided as of yet. I have already been taking the anabolic pump for about 2 weeks so the log would not be totally from scratch but I think I will log the first 5 days just for myself and see if it looks good then maybe post it and keep it going!


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Aug 2, 2008)

Good job on the hard work and training.

Even though the scale only shows 2 lbs increase you have to consider your strength went up and you BF dropped so your lean mass was probably more that 2 lbs.  

Sounds worth it to me and keeping it safe.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 2, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I'm thinking of logging it. I am undecided as of yet. I have already been taking the anabolic pump for about 2 weeks so the log would not be totally from scratch but I think I will log the first 5 days just for myself and see if it looks good then maybe post it and keep it going!



Cool, how is the AP treating you?



Lost Grizzly said:


> Good job on the hard work and training.
> 
> Even though the scale only shows 2 lbs increase you have to consider your strength went up and you BF dropped so your lean mass was probably more that 2 lbs.
> 
> Sounds worth it to me and keeping it safe.



Thanks, I'd definitely run it again in the future it has been very worthwhile for me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 2, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Thanks zombul, appreciate it, today I bounced back a bit and workout was great.
> 
> 
> 
> x2 tomorrow would be good



Awesome glad to hear about the great workout let's see some more of those PR's bo


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 3, 2008)

​
*Day 40 (08/01) *

*Arms, Abs [50 min.]*

*Reverse-Grip Bench Press*
135 x 10
205 x 7
205 x 6
205 x 5

*Incline Curls*
37.5 x 10 *PR! for reps*
37.5 x 10 *PR! for reps*
37.5 x 7

*V-Bar Cable Press-downs*
120 x 10 *PR! +5 lb. for reps*
120 x 10 *PR! +5 lb. for reps*
90 x 18 *PR! + 5 lb.*

*DB Curl*
55 x 10
55 x 10 

*Standing Dumbbell Tricep Extensions*
75 x 10
75 x 10

*Concentration Curls*
25 x 10 
25 x 10 

*Ab Circuit*
10 min. 

*Day 41 and 42 (08/02 and 08/03) *
OFF Days


*Strength*
Strength up again, set a couple PR's. 

*Pumps*
Pumps were insane! I measured them, and arms swelled up to 17.5" post-workout! A full inch bigger, it looked like they were flexing when relaxed. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
None.

*DOMS*
DOMS haven't been too bad this weekend.

*Mood*
Mood has been elevated the past couple days, definitely enjoying this aspect of the stack. The alpha male mentality is better then any pre-workout supplement, feels like you want to lift all the time. 

*Overall*
Overall this workout was a good one, I've got 1 week and 1 day left on this stack, and I've been very impressed so far. I'm hoping to set quite a few PR's and gain 2 or more lbs. this week, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking great bro. This has been a very detailed log


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Amino once again thanks for the great log. You asked how the AP was treating me so I will let ya know! I took it for about 2 weeks just by itself and it was pretty good. I was having decent pumps. The more you eat (especially carbs) the greater the pumps have been. 
Today is the third day I have been using the AP, Activate Xtreme, and Stoked. I have to say each day it is getting better and better. I was amazing at the pumps I had today at the gym. I was doing arms/chest (mostly combo  movements) and it was really just insane. Most interesting were my forearms because I do not do anything to directly affect my forearms but by the time I was leaving they felt so massive they might explode. I also had some great chest and bicep pumps. 
And you are right the Alpha male feeling is great with these products. I didn't expect to see it so fast but in between sets at the gym I noticed I was pacing around and scowling. Not because I was in a bad mood but because I wanted to beat the crap out of the weights. Anyway, the stuff has been great for me so far and I am only 3 days in!


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 4, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Looking great bro. This has been a very detailed log



Thanks bro! Only 8 days left, wish it was longer. 



GOtriSports said:


> Hey Amino once again thanks for the great log. You asked how the AP was treating me so I will let ya know! I took it for about 2 weeks just by itself and it was pretty good. I was having decent pumps. The more you eat (especially carbs) the greater the pumps have been.
> Today is the third day I have been using the AP, Activate Xtreme, and Stoked. I have to say each day it is getting better and better. I was amazing at the pumps I had today at the gym. I was doing arms/chest (mostly combo  movements) and it was really just insane. Most interesting were my forearms because I do not do anything to directly affect my forearms but by the time I was leaving they felt so massive they might explode. I also had some great chest and bicep pumps.
> And you are right the Alpha male feeling is great with these products. I didn't expect to see it so fast but in between sets at the gym I noticed I was pacing around and scowling. Not because I was in a bad mood but because I wanted to beat the crap out of the weights. Anyway, the stuff has been great for me so far and I am only 3 days in!



Nice! I'm glad your liking the stack so far. It just gets better and better from there, the alpha mentality is awesome! I tried P-Slin for pre-workout and loved it, AP looks very impressive as well. Keep us updated bro.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 4, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Hey Amino once again thanks for the great log. You asked how the AP was treating me so I will let ya know! I took it for about 2 weeks just by itself and it was pretty good. I was having decent pumps. The more you eat (especially carbs) the greater the pumps have been.
> Today is the third day I have been using the AP, Activate Xtreme, and Stoked. I have to say each day it is getting better and better. I was amazing at the pumps I had today at the gym. I was doing arms/chest (mostly combo  movements) and it was really just insane. Most interesting were my forearms because I do not do anything to directly affect my forearms but by the time I was leaving they felt so massive they might explode. I also had some great chest and bicep pumps.
> And you are right the Alpha male feeling is great with these products. I didn't expect to see it so fast but in between sets at the gym I noticed I was pacing around and scowling. Not because I was in a bad mood but because I wanted to beat the crap out of the weights. Anyway, the stuff has been great for me so far and I am only 3 days in!




This is awesome to hear bro


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 5, 2008)

​
*Day 43 (08/03) *

*Legs, Abs [50 min.]*

*Squats (break parallel)*
225 x 10
335 x 10
340 x 10 *+5 lbs. for reps*
345 x 10 *+10 lbs. for reps*

*Leg Extension*
225 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
225 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
225 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
100 x 60 sec. (static holds at point of contraction) 

*Standing Leg Curls*
85 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
85 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
85 x 10 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*

*Seated Calf Raise*
170 x 20 (2 sec. up, 2 sec. down tempo) *PR! up 10lbs. for reps*
170 x 20 (") *PR! up 10lbs. for reps*
170 x 20 (") *PR! up 10lbs. for reps*


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 5, 2008)

​
*[size=+2]6 WEEKS IN! UPDATES! *[/size]

[size=+1]*Weight Gain:*[/size]
173.0 lbs. I'm up 1.5 lbs from last week, Calories were at  4200 this week, and I managed to gain some pounds! I'm going to up the Calories to 4400-4500 for the last week on this stack and hopefully be up to 175 by the end of the 50 days. I'm not one to spike the Calories real fast just to gain weight, I'd rather take it slow and keep the majority of gains LBM, so it will be a big accomplishment for me to gain a full 5lbs. off this 50 day run. 

*Pumps:*
Pumps have been nothing short but awesome this week, not too much that it has restricted ROM which is good. 

*DOMS:*
I've still been feeling the pain of the DOMS, nearly every muscle is sore until about a day or two before working it again. 

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality:*
Mood has been great, and alpha male mentality has been very good, I look forward to the next workout all the time, and it's hard to get out of the gym after an hour. 

*Sleep:*
Sleep has been good this week, still having VERY vivid dreams. 

*Strength:*
WOW! I've been setting PR's all over the place this week, that Leg session was intense! I'm loving the strength gains and hopefully I can keep it up after this cycle. 

*Libido:*
Definitely above normal, this part of the stack is finally starting to kick in. 

*Side Effects:*
Increased sweating intra workout, DOMS.

*Appetite:*
Slight increase.

*Overall:*
Overall I'm happy about the 1.5 lbs. I gained this week, and the strength gains. I'm looking forward to hitting the weights hard the last week of the stack, and hopefully gaining another pound or two.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 5, 2008)

​
*Day 44 (08/04) *

*Chest, Abs [55 min.]*

*Flat BB Bench Press*
135 x 10
275 x 1
245 x 5
245 x 5

*Decline BB Bench Press*
245 x 7
245 x 6
225 x 10

*Weighted Dips (break parallel)*
BW x 10
115 x 7 
115 x 5 

*Pec Dec* 
220 x 10
220 x 10
220 x 10

*Push-ups (to failure)*
BW + 45 lb. plate on my back x 22 *PR + 7 reps*
BW + 45 lb. plate on my back x 15 

*15 min. Ab Circuit*

*Strength*
I felt strong today, I'm pretty sure I didn't set very many PR's though. I haven't done Flat or Decline Bench in a very long time but it went pretty well.  

*Pumps*
Chest had a decent pump, nothing to intense.

*Adverse Side Effects*
None.

*DOMS*
Still very sore from Legs.

*Mood*
Alpha mentality was up, not crazy but it was elevated a bit.

*Overall*
Overall the workout was a good one. Tomorrow is an off day, and Thursday I hit Back and Shoulders. I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 5, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> ​
> *Day 43 (08/03) *
> 
> *Legs, Abs [50 min.]*
> ...



Holy PR,s dude wow


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 5, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Holy PR,s dude wow



Thanks! I can't believe how good the workout was, the strength was incredible. I felt like an animal that workout session.   Legs are definitely feeling the havoc I put them through yesterday.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 6, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Thanks! I can't believe how good the workout was, the strength was incredible. I felt like an animal that workout session.   Legs are definitely feeling the havoc I put them through yesterday.



You know the old line no pain no gain. Keep it up bro


----------



## zombul (Aug 6, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You know the old line no pain no gain. Keep it up bro



 So true and that looks like one hell of an accomplishment for a leg workout my friend. Walk with the head high you have been making some awesome gaines man!


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 6, 2008)

zombul said:


> So true and that looks like one hell of an accomplishment for a leg workout my friend. Walk with the head high you have been making some awesome gaines man!



Thanks zombul, I appreciate it man.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 8, 2008)

​
*Day 45 (08/06) *

OFF

*Day 46 (08/07) *

*Back, Shoulders [45 min.]*

*Seated Military Press*
135 x 10
155 x 10 *PR! +1 rep*
155 x 7 *PR! +1 rep*
155 x 6 *PR! +1 rep*

*Seated Cable Rows*
355 x 9
355 x 6

*Seated Military Press*
215 x 10 *PR! + 5 lb. for reps*
215 x 10 *PR! + 5 lb. for reps*
215 x 10 *PR! + 5 lb. for reps*

*DB Lateral Raise*
37.5 x 10
40 x 10 *PR! + 2.5 lbs. for reps*
40 x 10 *PR! + 2.5 lbs. for reps*

*Seated Wide-Grip Lat Pull-down*
140 x 10
140 x 10
145 x 10

*Nautilus Super-Pullover*
160 x 10
200 x 10

*Pull-ups to failure*
BW x 18
BW x 8


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 8, 2008)

​
*Day 47 (08/08  ) *

*Arms, Abs [50 min.]*

*Reverse-Grip Bench Press*
135 x 10
205 x 8 *PR! + 1 rep*
205 x 6
205 x 6 *PR! + 1 rep*

*DB Incline Curls*
37.5 x 10 
37.5 x 10 
37.5 x 9 *PR! + 2 reps*

*Seated DB Overhead Triceps Extensions*
100 x 18 *PR! + 3 reps*
100 x 13
100 x 10

*Overhead Biceps Cable Curl (awesome for making the biceps peak)*
70 x 10
80 x 10 *PR! for reps*
80 x 8
50 x 20

*V-Bar Cable Press-downs*
120 x 10 
120 x 6

*Ab Circuit*
10 min. 

*Strength*
Strength has been rising still, set a couple PR's the past few workouts. 

*Pumps*
The pumps were very intense for this arm workout, vascularity was crazy, and ROM did become restricted about 3/4 of the way through the workout. 

*Adverse Side Effects*
None.

*DOMS*
DOMS have continued to increase Legs, Chest, Back, and Trapz are all still sore. 

*Mood*
The alphaness is still very apparent, better then ever. 

*Overall*
Overall the past 2 workouts were great, I have 3 more days left on the stack and Monday's Leg session will be the last workout before the final review. I'm hoping to be up to 175 which would put me at 5lbs gained for the entire 50 days.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great job bro the PR's keep rolling in


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 9, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great job bro the PR's keep rolling in



Thanks! 1 more workout left, I'm hoping for some serious strength.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry guys post #142 is wrong here is the correct #'s. 




​
*Day 45 (08/06) *

OFF

*Day 46 (08/07) *

*Back, Shoulders [45 min.]*

*Seated Military Press*
135 x 10
155 x 10 *PR! +1 rep*
155 x 7 *PR! +1 rep*
155 x 6 *PR! +1 rep*

*Seated Cable Row*
215 x 10 *PR! + 5 lb. for reps*
215 x 10 *PR! + 5 lb. for reps*
215 x 10 *PR! + 5 lb. for reps*

*DB Lateral Raise*
37.5 x 10
40 x 10 *PR! + 2.5 lbs. for reps*
40 x 10 *PR! + 2.5 lbs. for reps*

*Seated Wide-Grip Lat Pull-down*
140 x 10
140 x 10
145 x 10

*Nautilus Super-Pullover*
160 x 10
200 x 10

*Pull-ups to failure*
BW x 18
BW x 8


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice again


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 12, 2008)

​
*Day 48 & 49 (08/09 and 08/10) *

OFF

All muscle soreness was completely healed by Sunday. On a side note I saw the movie _Step Brothers_ and have to say it was pretty funny.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 12, 2008)

​
*Day 50 (08/11) *

*Legs [50 min.]*

*DB Lunges*
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10 

*Leg Extension*
140 x 20 *PR! + 20lbs. for reps*
140 x 20 *PR! + 20lbs. for reps*
140 x 17

*Lying Flat Leg Curls*
120 x 20 
125 x 20 
130 x 20 *PR! + 5lbs for reps*
135 x 20 *PR! + 10lbs for reps*

*Seated Calf Raise*
175 x 20 (2 sec. up, 2 sec. down tempo) *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*
175 x 20 (") *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*
175 x 20 (") *PR! up 5lbs. for reps*

*Angled Seated Calf Raise*
160 x 20
160 x 20
140 x 20


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 12, 2008)

[size=+3]*Final Review will be up sometime tonight or tomorrow, I'm hoping to get some pics uploaded as well.  Thanks again to all that have followed along![/size]*


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great job bro very nice log


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 13, 2008)

​
*[size=+2]FINAL REVIEW*[/size]











 (leaned to far over)

(I could only get 3 photos taken. The 2 above and a leg picture. I will post leg pics if requested, they are pretty comparable to the original photos execept the legs are pretty much covered with hair LOL.  So the only thing you can really tell is they gained a bit of mass since the past photos)

[size=+1]*Weight Gain: 5/10*[/size]
174.5 lbs.. I gained a total of 4.5 lbs. during the 50 day log which was about a pound every 10 days. I do a lot of low-intensity cardio mostly unintentional (walking dogs, etc.) so that plus not eating enough Calories in the beginning was the main problem. I started eating about 3000 Calories in the beginning of the log, and ended at 4400 Calories. I still stayed relatively lean in doing so. 

*Pumps: 9/10*
The pumps were awesome, I experienced skin tearing pumps nearly every workout. Sometimes pumps became painful and restricted ROM that's why I didn't rate it at a perfect "10". The pumps would often last about an hour post-workout.

*DOMS: 8/10* 
DOMS were very apparent for the majority of the log. They really started to kick in around week 3 right before heading into my second bottle of X-Factor. The soreness usually didn't set in 100% until 1-2 days after the weight lifting session but they would last up to about 2 days before hitting that muscle group again. I was pretty sore the duration of the 50 days.

*Mood/Alpha Male Mentality: 10/10*
Oh yeah! This effect was BA! I felt like an animal just thinking about lifting. I loved the confidence the trio gave me, and I constantly had the drive and desire to lift. It was hard at times to leave the gym after an hour of lifting, I was extremely happy with the alpha male mentality the stack gave me.

*Sleep: 7/10*
Sleep quality was good throughout the stack. The part where the product really stood out is in vivid dream recall. Some nights I could recall 2-3 dreams in great amount of detail, I wasn't expecting this effect from the stack but I'd say it was a positive, gave me something to think about some mornings. 

*Strength: 10/10*
Strength was unbeatable on this stack. I set a ton of PR's throughout the 50 days and was VERY impressed with this aspect of the stack. I felt stronger each workout, and gained a lot of raw power from the trio.

*Here's a couple instances of how much strength went up*
Squats 335 x 10 --> *345 x 10*
Leg Extension 200 x 10 --> *220 x 10*
DB Lunges 50 x 10 --> *65 x 10*
DB Flat Bench 90 x 8 --> *95 x 8*
Deadlifts 315 x 10 --> *335 x 8*
Pull-ups (last set on Back workout to failure) 8 --> *18!*
Reverse-Grip Bench Press 190 x 9 --> *205 x 8*
Seated DB Overhead Extension 100 x 10 -->  *100 x 18*

*Libido: 3/10*
My libido was good throughout the 50 days, but the reason I give it a 3/10 is because I felt a MUCH MUCH more noticeable rise in libido when running both Activate and STOKED solo. When the two were stacked it seemed to not be as intense from my experience. The last week or so is when I finally started to see a noticeable increase.

*Side Effects:*
I encountered a few side effects throughout the 50 day stack. The most notable was the increased sweating intra-workout, and DOMS. I had 2 headaches on the cycle, and I feel it was most likely due to issues of not being hydrated enough. Side effects were not that bad though, I would definitely run the stack again without the worries of encountering side effects the only one that was really "adverse", IMO was the headaches. 

*Appetite: 3/10*
My appetite did increase as the log progressed but not anything crazy, that I would say it was an appetite stimulant. 

*Overall: 8/10*
Overall I was pretty impressed with the trio for 50 days. I got the benefit of pro-inflammation which leads to hypertrophy (X-Factor), boosting free testosterone and regulating estrogen (ActivaTe Xtreme and STOKED). I would definitely run the stack again if given the chance, and although I only gained 4.5 lbs. the strength gains alone were justifiable for running the stack. 

*THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT HAS SUPPORTED, AND FOLLOWED MY LOG. I APPRECIATE IT GUYS!*


----------



## zombul (Aug 14, 2008)

This was a very interesting log and glad to see your final verdict on this stack.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great job bro very good and detailed log and alot of hard work and from the picture you can see the results of that


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Great job bro alot of hard work and from the picture you can see the results of that



Really?  Considering he only gained 4lbs, his pictures look surprising similar to the beginning pictures.  Are you brainwashed, or do you have some sort of neurological impairment like rainman, or awakening?  He took several expensive supplements, experienced numerous unpleasant side effects and had a whopping gain of 4lbs after 50 days and you're raving about the results?


----------



## CG (Aug 14, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Really?  Considering he only gained 4lbs, his pictures look surprising similar to the beginning pictures.  Are you brainwashed, or do you have some sort of neurological impairment like rainman, or awakening?  He took several expensive supplements, experienced numerous unpleasant side effects and had a whopping gain of 4lbs after 50 days and you're raving about the results?



i think he was commeding him more for the effort time and dough spent on all this to see what it would get him, and reviewed it for all of us. IMHO amino does look a little more cut and added some bulk on the shoulders.. but that is just me.. EITHER WAY.. thanks for the review and great log man.. i just picked up on this the other day, but it was interresting to watch your progress and hear about your results, pains and everything!


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> i think he was commeding him more for the effort time and dough spent on all this to see what it would get him, and reviewed it for all of us. IMHO amino does look a little more cut and added some bulk on the shoulders.. but that is just me.. EITHER WAY.. thanks for the review and great log man.. i just picked up on this the other day, but it was interresting to watch your progress and hear about your results, pains and everything!




Your right bro I think he looks a little more ripped.


----------



## nni (Aug 14, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Really?  Considering he only gained 4lbs, his pictures look surprising similar to the beginning pictures.  Are you brainwashed, or do you have some sort of neurological impairment like rainman, or awakening?  He took several expensive supplements, experienced numerous unpleasant side effects and had a whopping gain of 4lbs after 50 days and you're raving about the results?



i would say the strength increase is commendable as well. a consistently calorie surplus diet would have lead to more weight, a 1400cal increase is a lot to increase into a routine, imo it should have been done in the beginning.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 14, 2008)

Look at the beginning pictures, most muscular pose.  He looks like he added about 1-2% body fat between the beginning and end.  I don't see how anyone can look at those pics and say he lost body fat.  His second single bicep picture is taken closer to the camera than the first, making his arm look bigger, when it's just the same size, and looks less defined...


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 14, 2008)

zombul said:


> This was a very interesting log and glad to see your final verdict on this stack.





workingatit43 said:


> Great job bro very good and detailed log and alot of hard work and from the picture you can see the results of that






Cgrant said:


> i think he was commeding him more for the effort time and dough spent on all this to see what it would get him, and reviewed it for all of us. IMHO amino does look a little more cut and added some bulk on the shoulders.. but that is just me.. EITHER WAY.. thanks for the review and great log man.. i just picked up on this the other day, but it was interresting to watch your progress and hear about your results, pains and everything!



Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words, and you guys following along.  



TexanTA1996 said:


> Really?  Considering he only gained 4lbs, his pictures look surprising similar to the beginning pictures.  Are you brainwashed, or do you have some sort of neurological impairment like rainman, or awakening?  He took several expensive supplements, experienced numerous unpleasant side effects and had a whopping gain of 4lbs after 50 days and you're raving about the results?



I'm very glad you stuck it out and followed my log for the entire 50 days, thanks for taking the time out of your day Texan.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 14, 2008)

nni said:


> i would say the strength increase is commendable as well. a consistently calorie surplus diet would have lead to more weight, a 1400cal increase is a lot to increase into a routine, imo it should have been done in the beginning.



x2 I should have incorporated higher Calories from the beginning of the log. Thanks for following nni, I appreciate it man! 



TexanTA1996 said:


> Look at the beginning pictures, most muscular pose.  He looks like he added about 1-2% body fat between the beginning and end.  I don't see how anyone can look at those pics and say he lost body fat.  His second single bicep picture is taken closer to the camera than the first, making his arm look bigger, when it's just the same size, and looks less defined...



I couldn't control the angle/ etc. of the camera I was lucky enough to have someone take them for me. Numerous caliper readings have been reporting 10% so I gained about 1.5 lb. of adipose and 3 lb. LBM.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> x2 I should have incorporated higher Calories from the beginning of the log. Thanks for following nni, I appreciate it man!
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't control the angle/ etc. of the camera I was lucky enough to have someone take them for me. Numerous caliper readings have been reporting 10% so I gained about 1.5 lb. of adipose and 3 lb. LBM.



Very nice results


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2008)

In any case, you have a great base for 19 years old, and if you stick with it through the years, you will have an incredible body!


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Very nice results





dg806 said:


> In any case, you have a great base for 19 years old, and if you stick with it through the years, you will have an incredible body!



Thanks guys!


----------



## go4kj (Aug 16, 2008)

Quick question for you amino89-  If you stack all three, how do you know which supplement helped you more than others?  If I want to do only Stoked+Activate Xtreme,  would it not make more sense to do them individually and then compare the results?  How long should you stay on either one of them?  Take how much time off?  Thanks for your time & good luck with everything.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 16, 2008)

go4kj said:


> Quick question for you amino89-  If you stack all three, how do you know which supplement helped you more than others?  If I want to do only Stoked+Activate Xtreme,  would it not make more sense to do them individually and then compare the results?  How long should you stay on either one of them?  Take how much time off?  Thanks for your time & good luck with everything.



Thanks man! I actually ran every one of these products solo prior to stacking them. So, I could fully gauge where the results were coming from. The strength gains with the trio was incomparable to any supplement/stack that I've ever ran in the past. I stayed on all the 3 products for a full 50 days. I'd take at least 12 weeks off before jumping into it again. I have no plans on a new, next stack. However, for the time being I plan on increasing in strength and lean body mass, and then dialing in the diet in Jan to Feb. for next Spring.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  If I wasn't stacking the supplements, which one would you say is the best to go with first, between Stoked and Activate Xtreme?  How much gap would you give between the two supplements?  

By the way, have you ever tried Novedex XT by Gaspari or MHP T bomb 2?  Any thoughts or comments on them if you have?  

I too will be looking to add mass this winter and then try cutting late winter and early spring.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 18, 2008)

go4kj said:


> Thanks for the input.  If I wasn't stacking the supplements, which one would you say is the best to go with first, between Stoked and Activate Xtreme?  How much gap would you give between the two supplements?
> 
> By the way, have you ever tried Novedex XT by Gaspari or MHP T bomb 2?  Any thoughts or comments on them if you have?
> 
> ...



Both Stoked and Activate Xtreme would be good choices I would give a month off before running the other


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 18, 2008)

go4kj said:


> Thanks for the input.  If I wasn't stacking the supplements, which one would you say is the best to go with first, between Stoked and Activate Xtreme?  How much gap would you give between the two supplements?
> 
> By the way, have you ever tried Novedex XT by Gaspari or MHP T bomb 2?  Any thoughts or comments on them if you have?
> 
> ...



Nope I haven't tried NXT or TBomb II. I'm trying to stay away from things like ATD (NXT) and research has shown Tribulus (which is the main ingredient in Tbomb II) does not boost testosterone so I haven't been to interested in that one. I'd give a month off between the two like workingatit recommended. It's up to you whether you wanted to do STOKED or AX first, I'd do whichever one has peaked your interest more. Good luck man! 



workingatit43 said:


> Both Stoked and Activate Xtreme would be good choices I would give a month off before running the other



x2 good advice!


----------



## crz666 (Sep 24, 2008)

*help with NHA trio stack*

hey amino can stoked be used alone, i am new to nha, i have clean diet and i would like to used a little kick in my work out.....this stack i used three of them at once or or finish one tub at a time ..sorry for ignorance but really could use some help ....thank you


----------



## zombul (Oct 14, 2008)

Just bumping this because of the interest in stoked.This was a good log.


----------

